# Antibiotic Spacer - Hip joint



## PatriciaCPC (Mar 6, 2008)

PLEASE HELP!! 
Anyone know the code for Insertion of 'Antibiotic Impregnated Articulating Spacer'???
Pt's original hip (not prosthetic yet) was severely infected.


----------



## ceejay413 (Mar 7, 2008)

it's 11981.


----------



## PatriciaCPC (Mar 7, 2008)

HA!!! 
I should have logged in 1 hour ago!!! I went bananas trying to figure out this code! I finally found the 11981, and I logged in to update this msge just in case anyone needed it as well... and there was your response! THANK YOU CEEJAY!!! Very much appreciated!


----------



## ceejay413 (Mar 7, 2008)

No problem at all- I needed a break from coding, so I decided to hop onto the forums, and was like "ooh ooh! I know that one!". 

Have a great weekend! :-D


----------

